# R32 pics



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

I was hopeing some people could post pics of really nice r32's, i'm trying to find ideas and inspiration.

From what I have found so far, this is the type of thing that I DO like:










Can anyone name the kit?

What I DON'T like:











Wasn't sure if I should post this in the bodykit forum, but it seemed like it was a general topic as well.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i used to be a body kit fan but after seeing these cars at the shows i have now been converted into a clean cut look

couple pics of mine


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

That is really nice!

Is it just the standard GTR kit then?


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

GTS with a GTR or GTR-a-like front bumper


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

Thought so, is that a splitter on the bottem of the GTR bumper?


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

remus said:


> Can anyone name the kit?
> 
> What I DON'T like:
> 
> ...


 i saw this car with same kit and vinyls but it said veilside where the rk tuning is so i'm guessing its a veilside, maybe wrong though.


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

lol i wanted to know the make/model of the first kit, but thanks anyway enilyks


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

sorry lol :S


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

The bumper on the first pic is a Trust Gracer ( Greddy) one. Not sure if they still sell it, but I think a few companies make replicas.
I actually have the Veilside kit one that's in the second picture.








I have a bit of a love/hate thing going on though. From certain angles I really like it, but I find it sticks out too much from the front and sides, and doesn't really compliment my car too much. Looks better on the GTR because it has the wider wings and the lines flow a bit more.

After I get all my engine work done, I'm planning on going with a trial replica front bumper and Jun replica vented bonnet from Japsalon, same as this pic:








Although I'm going with this grill rather than the GTR-style one:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

If it's a GTR, btw, you have to go for the Do-Luck kit. Nothing touches it for pure sexiness.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

remus said:


>


Bomex - Pray to god of bomex i hope your speed over the rival


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

Great stuff!

And thanks for identifying the kit, i'll see what I can dig up...


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

remus said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> And thanks for identifying the kit, i'll see what I can dig up...



no problem, the look is a bit dated though. GP Sports do something a little more modern along the same lines. try SRB Power Ltd - RPS, Charge Speed, GP Sports, Rays, TEIN, DBA, BuddyClub, Ultralite, Cusco and Blitz. - its not cheap though!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

is that a stock R33 wing on that R32???


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

remus said:


> That is really nice!
> 
> Is it just the standard GTR kit then?


Yep standard GTR kit on a GTS, makes the car look 10 times better, although i am going back to gts-t sideskirts on saturday, and yep the splitter comes with the gtr bumper


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> is that a stock R33 wing on that R32???


that is a yes


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

If you don't like wild body kit, then you are going to hate this.

My COMPLETELY butchered R32 GTR.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i like that nocturnal...

what sort of price tag hangs on that kit?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't know honestly.... so many different companies involved I lost count how much everything cost. Probably over £3,000 just for parts after shipping, duty, VAT, etc... Just the Mine's Mirrors alone is over £500. 

Here is the list: (It's a bit long)

Front Bumper: TBO
Side Skirt: TBO
Rear Bumper: Do-Luck
Front Wing: Yanack
Rear Wide Arch: Yanack
Front Grill: D-Speed
Rear Wing: D-Speed
Carbon Bonnett: Speed-R
Aero Mirror: Mine's (Dry Carbon  )


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plain old R32 with standard body parts. But my lovely Volks. All you need is volks


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Murano, do you know how many Honda Owners will kill for your plate. 

Nice wheels, got to love the LE37.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

- plate isn't real (it's a photoshop) - it refers to another forum I'm on. I did look it up and it's on a Seat somewhere.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

My unmolested 32 with a few Nismo bits and a set of Impul rims.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry for posting pics of other peoples cars but...























































:smokin:


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> is that a stock R33 wing on that R32???


no its not, its bomex, veilside or... ergh forget. Let me think...


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

not a fan of bodykits myself... but the japsalon bonnet is a good choice 

prefer the stock R32GTR kit with few subtle mods such as a nice bonnet, clear indicator lenses and some real nice rims...

Here's mine:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lurvelllleeee...


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's what mine looked like 6 months ago...TBO front bumper, Nismo side shells, Trial TryForce rear bumper, Nismo rear lip spoiler with the stock spoiler removed, D.Speed clear corners, and Jun front grill with Hakosuka GT-R emblem.

The car will be R34 Midnight Purple II the next time you see pics.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

rick32R-okinawa said:


>


sorry but that is absolutly gorgeous! anymore pictures ?


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

I would love to see more pics 
r34 seats nicccccceeeeeeee


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

R32 FLOYD said:


> I would love to see more pics
> r34 seats nicccccceeeeeeee


Black ones....

Hope you like. I am in the process of getting the engine rebuilt and getting her painted R34 MNPII.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah, Rick is here.

Seen your car on cardomain many times, not many people with a TBO front bumper. Nice car, love what Saurus have done to it. Seriously fast also!!! 

:bowdown1:


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> Ah, Rick is here.
> 
> Seen your car on cardomain many times, not many people with a TBO front bumper. Nice car, love what Saurus have done to it. Seriously fast also!!!
> 
> :bowdown1:


Yeah, decided to finally post here since I knew Tim and met quite few other members in my recent trip to Tokyo the last couple of weeks.

The funny thing is that this time the engine is being built (to my spec) locally at Speed Factory in Okinawa and Saurus is (Tokuri-san) is going to tune my V-Pro. Still have the Saurus OS-Giken Cross-Mission and Saurus 100mm drag exhaust. Going with a Saurus modified Trust surge tank this time and Saurus WPC coated my Nismo main and conrod bearings.


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This is next...


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

After MORE power I see... 

Hum... I am at one of those case where I am thinking if i should loose some power for some response + torque. 

I think you know someone who use the HKS T45s turbo before... What are the general thought on them? Good? Bad?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That may be the sexiest GTR I've seen. Looks amazing.


----------



## CharlieM (Dec 14, 2005)

*The meanest R32 I have seen*

Hi peeps,

Saw this car over a year ago - reckon it's absolutely perfect! It was for sale at Scotts Performance.

CharlieM


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> After MORE power I see...
> 
> Hum... I am at one of those case where I am thinking if i should loose some power for some response + torque.
> 
> I think you know someone who use the HKS T45s turbo before... What are the general thought on them? Good? Bad?


What power range are you looking for?

Unless that turbine kit dropped in my lap and I didn't have the money for anything else, I personally would not use the TA45S. But then again, you can't really build a powerful RB26 on a budjet anyways so don't even start that project if you don't have the funds.

The reasoning behind my dislike of that turbine is that it is one of the first, if not THE first, single turbine kit that was made for the RB26 32 GTR. It is also the only single kit that places the turbine on the bottom, wastegate at the top, and uses a cast manifold. The manifold is a secondary reason why I wouldn't use this kit, but the main reason is early 90's big single turbos were based on diesel truck turbo technology. Look at what has been released by HKS since that turbo. T51S then T51R (Kai & SPL) in std and BallBearing versions, TO4R then TO4Z are all at or near the same power levels (except the SPL which is WAY higher!) and use much newer technology especially the T51R and TO4Z. *IF* HKS is what you are intrested in. Trust has some decent offerings (T78) and the Garrett GT series would be even better (GT35 or GT40 would be in the same power range). If you want to start talking twins, then there are a lot of possibilities as well. The HKS 2530's seem to be the kit of choice.

So, with that said, the decision is up to you.


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

MarkMcQ said:


> That may be the sexiest GTR I've seen. Looks amazing.


Thanks for the kind words. I will update pics in a couple of months when my R is on the road again with a new R34 MNPII paint job and new engine build as I break in the new engine.


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> Ah, Rick is here.
> 
> Seen your car on cardomain many times, not many people with a TBO front bumper. Nice car, love what Saurus have done to it. Seriously fast also!!!
> 
> :bowdown1:


I never knew the TBO bumper was that hard to come by. There are a few GTR's here running around with them. Yahoo Auction Japan had knockoffs for US$200 for a long time before TBO called it quits a couple of years ago. They must not have been making enough money and didn't design anything newer that anyone wanted.

0-93MPH 5.80 seconds! Not on a prepped track. Should be a few tenths faster after the new build and an increase of 150~200HP.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

CharlieM said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Saw this car over a year ago - reckon it's absolutely perfect! It was for sale at Scotts Performance.
> 
> CharlieM


Nearly bought that instead of mine a couple of years ago. But would of had to do too much to the interior to make it comfortable for the road. Got loads of pics of it in Japan on my laptop.

as for mine.... (front bumper not to everyones taste)









































.....another one from the people at Saurus


----------



## CharlieM (Dec 14, 2005)

Totalburnout,

I think you did well to steer clear - that car was very very fast but smoked continuously under boost ... I just couldn't trust the engine enough to hand over 15k for it!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> What power range are you looking for?
> 
> Unless that turbine kit dropped in my lap and I didn't have the money for anything else, I personally would not use the TA45S. But then again, you can't really build a powerful RB26 on a budjet anyways so don't even start that project if you don't have the funds.
> 
> ...



Well, it kind of DID drop on my lap and I didn't have to pay for it, kind of came with the car. 

It is a T45S looking at the specs, both Turbine and Compressor wheel matched up, and when it was rebuild last (by previous owner), he was told it was from a Garrett Desiel Turck Series, so it all made sense.

But it is using a top mount T04R manifold, with a single wastegate. I am looking for about 650bhp, so it is right within the range of that turbo also. Makes me wonder where that turbo lie because it is using about the same technology as the T04S and the T04R, but the power/size of the turbo is right between the two... Can't compare them to the new GT series of couse, GT40R would be my choice.

Here is a pics of the engine:


----------

